# NCAA Finals HD Quality on DirecTV



## markgriffith (Mar 23, 2007)

I recently switched from Comcast HD to DirecTV. While watching the NCAA Finals last night on the Atlanta CBS HD affiliate, I noticed a significant amount of static around the lines on the court when the camera was moving to follow the action. If the camera remained stationary, no problem. Is this a common problem with basketball in HD? I am using component video instead of HDMI, but after having HD with Comcast the past 18 months with component video, and not having that much distortion for sports before, it is hard to believe that is the problem. My box is the HR20-700. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## pedro4868 (Jan 31, 2007)

markgriffith said:


> I recently switched from Comcast HD to DirecTV. While watching the NCAA Finals last night on the Atlanta CBS HD affiliate, I noticed a significant amount of static around the lines on the court when the camera was moving to follow the action. If the camera remained stationary, no problem. Is this a common problem with basketball in HD? I am using component video instead of HDMI, but after having HD with Comcast the past 18 months with component video, and not having that much distortion for sports before, it is hard to believe that is the problem. My box is the HR20-700. Anyone else experience this?


I noticed the same thing, when there was a lot of motion the players jerseys really looked blurry. They need to fix that problem


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

pedro4868 said:


> I noticed the same thing, when there was a lot of motion the players jerseys really looked blurry. They need to fix that problem


I noticed it on occasion. I made a comparison, OTA to my TV tuner, OTA to HR20 to my TV, and from D* via the HR20. I honestly could see no difference.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The picture was not very good last night.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> The picture was not very good last night.


Agreed. Was very disappointed in last nights game score wise and quality wise.


----------

